# Upgraded to a 55 Gal with CO2



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

really like this tank


----------



## livebearer (Jun 4, 2006)

wow this tank is beautiful and crystal clear! i like the height you achieved with the plants and drift wood and the color contrast....


----------

